
A Neural Algorithm of Artistic Style - Russell91
https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style
======
jcr
The HN discussion of the mentioned paper has a link to a video of the authors:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10141516)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R9bJGNHltQ&list=PLujxSBD-
JX...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R9bJGNHltQ&list=PLujxSBD-
JXgnqDD1n-V30pKtp6Q886x7e)

It's nice to see an(other) implementation of this paper. I looked through the
references of the paper and didn't find any source links.

------
Sephr
Unfortunately, AG Bethge has not (and most likely will not) released the
original code, so this is very nice to have! The results from karpathy's
implementation definitely feel a little "off" but it is very good nonetheless.
Also see: Kai Sheng Tai's implementation -
[https://github.com/kaishengtai/neuralart](https://github.com/kaishengtai/neuralart)

It seems like the original implementation still has a few undocumented tricks
up its sleeve for improving accuracy that have yet to be figured out.

------
option_greek
Whenever I see code for neural networks in caffe/torch/theano, it bothers me a
lot that its not easy to get them up and running on windows. I can't believe
MS is missing this boat. I believe this field is exploding right now and the
only one seem to be aligned is NVIDIA. MS has sponsored development of nodejs
for windows before. I'm hoping they will do something similar for these
frameworks soon.

~~~
ogrisel
Intel is playing catch up with Xeon Phi and OpenCL with open source projects
like: [https://01.org/beignet](https://01.org/beignet) and
[https://github.com/01org/idlf](https://github.com/01org/idlf) .

It's not at the level of being as fast as cuDNN nor integrated in major deep
learning libraries but at least we can expect some competition in the coming
years.

~~~
ilurk
That doesn't sound like a worthwhile approach to me.

Xeon are server CPUs. So that means that whoever bothers buying Xeons with
scientific computing in mind may as well go all the way and buy nVidia GPUs
instead.

So instead of making that framework available to all Intel Haswell and newer
families and try to persuade the customer from having to buy nVidia GPUs, they
cut themselves short.

~~~
sp332
The Xeon Phi is not a Xeon. It's a co-processor. [https://www-
ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/xeon/...](https://www-
ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/xeon/xeon-phi-detail.html) The main
advantage is that you can run almost-normal x86 code on it. Each core gets its
own cache, so it's not really the same as programming for GPUs.

------
markbnj
This is really cool. I especially love what it came up with when it combined
the M.C. Escher "Hand and Sphere" print with the Golden Gate Bridge.

------
aaggarwal
Would it be possible to run the iterations in parallel with the GPU and CPU
for the same input to improve time efficiency?

~~~
nl
Not easily.

------
brador
Would it be possible to make a python implementation of this or is it
dependent on a unique datastructure?

------
Xcelerate
The "Scream" version of the Golden Gate bridge looks amazing.

~~~
ashmud
The Scream versions are the only ones I find particularly interesting. All the
others seem to fall victim to prominent cross-hatch patterns.

~~~
jameshart
I don't know - the second Picasso/Brad Pitt would make for a good instagram
filter.

I think if there was some level of semantic tagging and weighting of different
aspects of an artist's technique it might do better - identify sky, water,
buildings, faces, plants, etc (none of which is particularly beyond the
capability of current image classifiers), then it might produce better
results. I could easily imagine this turning into a 'Rembrandtize Me' selfie-
filtering app.

Then it's really only a matter of time before the extension of these
techniques moves to 'make my vacation photos look like they were taken by
Ansel Adams', then 'show me Star Wars as if Alfred Hitchcock had directed it',
or 'play me Smells Like Teen Spirit as if it had been sung by Elvis'. Neural
Remixing.

